# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Stress en emoties: afvallen door rustig te ademen

## FRANCOIS580

*Stress en emoties: afvallen door rustig te ademen*

Ondanks alle dieëten en afslankprogramma’s blijft het aantal landgenoten met overgewicht, zwaarlijvigheid en obesitas sterk toenemen. Hoofdoorzaak is ongetwijfeld een ongezonde voeding en een onaangepast eetpatroon, maar zeker ook stress en emoties zijn belangrijke oorzaken van zwaarlijvigheid. Hoe kun je stress en emoties beperken om je lichaamsgewicht beter onder controle te krijgen en te houden?

Hoe groter je overgewicht hoe groter ook je frustraties, emoties en stress. Afvallen, het volgen van een of ander dieet en afslankingsprogramma’s zijn eveneens stressbevorderend. Recent wetenschappelijk onderzoek toonde aan dat de meerderheid van diegenen die een dieet volgen, na amper zes maanden weer op hun oorspronkelijk gewicht of zelfs er boven zitten. En toch blijven zwaarlijvigen allerlei (dure) diëten volgen die hen allemaal maatje 38 beloven maar waar meestal dus niks van terecht komt. Maar het kan ook anders…

*Leer opnieuw rustig ademen*
Psychologisch evenwicht speelt een grotere rol bij overgewicht dan algemeen wordt gedacht. Om je streefgewicht te bereiken, moet je in de eerste plaats leren omgaan met stress en emoties. Dit doe je best door weer rustig en op de juiste manier te leren ademen.

*Afvallen zonder dieet*
Afvallen zonder dieet? Dat kan best! Ruim negentig procent van al diegenen die met overgewicht kampen, zijn stresskippen.

Nieuwe studies tonen ook aan dat overgewicht lang niet uitsluitend het gevolg is van teveel eten en te weinig bewegen. Het heeft even goed te maken met een ontregeling van de fysiologische systemen die je lichaam in de juiste balans moeten houden. Een combinatie van een dieet met extra lichaamsbeweging zal overgewicht bestrijden, maar niet de oorzaak ervan aanpakken.

*Redenen van teveel eten*
Wil je jouw overtollige kilo’s definitief kwijt, dan moet je dus zeker ook naar de oorzaken zoeken . Eenzaamheid, onverwerkt verdriet en onzekerheid zijn factoren die je eetgedrag en je lichaamsgewicht bepalen.

Weet dat je eetgedrag in belangrijke mate door je hartritme wordt bepaald. Alle negatieve emoties en/of stress veroorzaken een sterk wisselend hartritme, en dat heeft een negatieve invloed op je fysiologische evenwicht. Je hartritme beïnvloed niet allen je hart, maar ook je hersenen, je ademhaling en de concentratie van je hormonen.

*Alle systemen beïnvloeden elkaar*

Zijn alle fysiologische systemen in evenwicht, dan voelen we ons goed in ons vel. Gaat er met één ervan iets mis, dan weerspiegelt zich dat in alle anderen. Het omgekeerde is ook waar. Eén positief systeem heeft een positieve weerslag op alle anderen.

*Weer juist en rustig leren ademen*
Door opnieuw rustig en juist te ademen, zal je hartritme constant blijven, en dat brengt ook je hersenen weer in de juiste plooi. Beiden zorgen dan weer voor harmonie in je hormonen, waardoor je eetgedrag zich spontaan zal aanpassen. Zijn alle ritmes op elkaar afgesteld, dan spreekt men van een hoge hartcoherentie.

*Ademhaling is als vingerafdruk*
Dé ademhaling bestaat niet. Juist en rustig ademen is persoonlijk, en volgens ademhalingstherapeuten.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------

